# Aftermarket Handles



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

Anyone had good or bad experiences? Thinking about looking for some for my Drenalin..


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Not sure what type you are talking about, but, I've never seen the need for any. Just never felt it was really going to change my accuracy much. Although, I might be wrong.

However, if I ever decided to do it, I would seriously consider having them made by James Loesch at www.bowgrips.com .I have heard great things about his grips from target shooters. I actually shoot a release that he makes called the Jackrabbit www.jackrabbitrelease.homestead.com . And, the first time I shot it, I was blown away!!


----------

